# Static Eletricity Killed My Pro



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I was busy charging my Firestorm, camera and preparing for a predator safari tomorrow. I came in to check the Foxpro and when I reached to grab it, static electricy sparked from my hand to the on/off knob of the unit. I unplugged the charger and tested the unit and remote, something I always do before an outting, and it worked perfectly. I turned the remote off and turned off the unit, but it still continued to play. I checked to insure it was off and it was. No matter what I did, once turned on the unit would not turn off, even removing the batteries made no difference. Once it was turned on, it would not turn off, without removing the batteries. A call for help from the Foxpro guys was made and the machine and all her parts were sent home to PA. They figured I shorted out the recharge plug and took out the on/off electronics gizmo??? But, I still have the 416B waiting in the wings, so I am not down, not by a long shot. If calling predators has taught me anything, its to be prepared for anything and everything. The 416 is on the charge right now, I will be hunting with my buds tomorrow. I better be careful not to zap the 416........Then I'd be down to mouth-calling, hey, I kinda like the sound of that.....Hmmmm. So beware, don't shock your Foxpro.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

That's some buzzard luck for sure. Hope you get your call back soon and good luck on your hunt!

Glad to know Foxpro is gonna make it right for ya.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You can't make that up! Crazy!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never have heard of anything like that before. Pretty strange.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is strange JT, Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

remind me never to shake hands with you


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

This is why I buy American. I sent my Foxpro back to the factory on the 27th because of a shocking mishap, it has been fixed, at no charge, and is on it's way home. Will be here by the 5th. Thats less than a ten day turn around during the busy season. They e-mailed me when it arrived, when the repairs were done, and when they shipped, with tracking number. Awesome Americans! You guys can keep your TurboDogs, I'm rolling with The Pro.......Built right here!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Good to know stuff like that.

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Another score for hand calls. No batteries required and shock proof!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

thats just straight up bad luck


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

JT you just have all the luck. Hopefully some of it will turn to the good side during your hunts.


----------

